
Tech Workers Are Hard to Find. H-1B Visa Suspension Just Made Recruiting Harder - SQL2219
https://www.forbes.com/sites/gadlevanon/2020/06/26/tech-workers-were-already-hard-to-find-the-h-1b-visa-suspension-just-made-recruiting-them-even-harder/#3f7044935878
======
raincom
I knew a guy, who started his career as a backup tape boy at Bell labs, right
after his high school. As he started to learn more about computers, he became
a system administrator at Bell labs. Later, he became a developer at AT&T
research labs, Florham Park, NJ. His boss, who is a MIT Ph.D, encouraged him
to get some online undergrad degree so that he can be bumped to the right
salary level. I believe, he still works for AT&T labs in Middletown, NJ.

These are the old days, where managers encourage people to learn and give them
opportunities. Now we have a different set of managers, whose only aim to tick
off credentials, leetcode questions, pedigrees, pleasing upper management,
etc.

~~~
catsarebetter
Oh boy I wish I couldn't relate to the last part but dangit you just get me

------
duxup
I don't doubt some are hard to recruit.

But as someone who was trying to break into one area (web development) of tech
from another area (networking)....I felt like the whole industrial complex of
hiring and getting ghosted by recruiters was there to keep me from talking
with anyone actually technical... and only after randomly getting through
those hoops (often just alphabet soup matching games) did get job offers.

I just seems that if places are so desperate, it would be easier to get a
job....

In the meantime some engineers at my old job told me I should apply for a job
at the company that bought the piece of the company that I worked at for
nearly two decades. They're desperate they said and they referred me....I got
a call two months+ later and was told that my old job "data center networking
support", now required a CS degree and I didn't have one.

~~~
sarcasmatwork
Try not to fall into a contract worker trap.

CS degree? They dont value experience?

Good luck!

------
digianarchist
The should pivot to recruiting Canadians, Mexicans, Singaporeans and Chileans
who are still eligible to work in the US.

